# Neu hier...



## Kadira (22 Feb. 2010)

Hallo aus den hohen Norden.

Ich bin gerade durch einen Google Alert zum Stichwort ''Alan Rickman'' über euch ''gestolpert'' und da ich es ja ach so eilig hatte bin ich kopfüber gegen eure Registrationsseite geknallt. :crazy: Nu' hab' ich 'ne Beule und bin ein bisserl BalaBala. (( Autsch ))

Wie ihr seht, ich bin Alan Rickman-abhängig und mittlerweile wohl auch offiziell verrückt.

LG an alle.
Kadira


----------



## General (22 Feb. 2010)

und Danke Kadira für deine Vorstellung und ich wünsche dir viel Spaß auf CB


----------



## Stefan24100 (22 Feb. 2010)

Na dann....Willkommen im Forum :WOW:


----------



## Karrel (23 Feb. 2010)

Super, es herscht hier auch ein reger mangel an durchgeknallten leuten! 
also schön das du da bist!


----------



## Crash (23 Feb. 2010)

Kadira und einen schönen Gruss aus dem Norden , an den Norden 

Hoffe doch sehr das die Beule wieder verschwindet 

Viel Spass weiterhin auf CB :thumbup:


----------



## Q (25 Feb. 2010)

Die Beule legt sich, das Balabala wird hier schlimmer   Willkommen und viel Spass hier!


----------



## IcyCold (25 Feb. 2010)

*Viel Spass auf CB!!*


----------

